# Status von RadioButtons abfragen



## faxe1984 (3. Mai 2007)

Hallo zusammen!!

Ich wollte fragen ob es möglich ist, den Status einer RadioButton Gruppe abzufragen ohne getActionCommand()? 

Z.B. mit getSelection() kriegt man eine ButtonGroup - kann man daraus einen String machen oder was beinhaltet diese ButtonGroup?

Danke im Voraus


----------



## EOB (3. Mai 2007)

hi, so sollte es gehen:


```
public JRadioButton getSelectedJRadioButton(ButtonGroup bg) {
    JRadioButton rb_back = null;
    JRadioButton rb_tmp = null;
    Enumeration enum = bg.getElements();

    while (enum.hasMoreElements()){
        rb_tmp = enum.nextElement();
        if (rb_tmp.isSelected()){
            rb_back = rb_tmp;
        }
    }
    return rb_back;
}
```
und dann eben dein


```
String text = getSelectedJRadioButton(myButtonGroup).getText();
```

grüße


----------



## faxe1984 (3. Mai 2007)

Hi.

Danke aber er bringt den Fehler in Zeile 8: Type dismatch: cannot convert from Object to JRadioButton.

mfg[/code]


----------



## EOB (3. Mai 2007)

ups..casten vergessen..du musst nach jradiobutton casten, also noch _(JRadioButton)_ davor schreiben.

grüße


----------



## faxe1984 (3. Mai 2007)

Supi. Danke


----------



## EOB (3. Mai 2007)

:toll:


----------

